# Nvidia plant externe Notebookgrafik



## Painkiller (21. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie Nvidias General Manager für Notebooks, _Rene Haas_ in einem Interview berichtet, wolle Nvidia generell für mehr Grafikleistung im mobilen Segment sorgen und etwa bald _externe Grafiklösungen_ für Notebooks anbieten.

Da Nvidia anscheinend unter Druck von AMD´s Fusion-Technologie und Intel´s Sandy Bridge steht und AMD´s Lasso-Technik einfach noch zu viele Fehler hat, wolle man sich selbst an externen Grafiklösungen versuchen.

Rene Haas sagte auch, das AMD mit Lasso bereits auf dem richtigen Weg war, aber Nvidia die Technik noch weiter perfektionieren möchte. 

Nvidia hatte bereits schon mal externe Grafikkarten auf den Markt. In wie fern sich die neuen von den älteren Modellen unterscheiden werden, ist jedoch nicht bekannt. Das Bild unten zeigt die alten Modelle!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein Datum für die Prototypen hat Rene Haas noch nicht genannt. Auch sind noch keine Infos über Preise, Leistung oder Modelle bekannt.



Gruß
Pain


Quelle: http://www.hartware.net/news_50027.html


----------



## Skysnake (21. September 2010)

Ich dacht mir doch auch grad bei der Überschrift schon, das sie doch schon externe GrKa´s gebaut hatten und das auch weiter ausbauen wollten, war doch letztes Jahr glaub ich auch bei ner Messe oder so. Also DIE Neuigkeit ist das irgendwie nicht, sondern eher ein: Wir habens nicht sterben lassen.


----------



## Painkiller (21. September 2010)

Dachte ich mir auch. Aber anscheinend scheint jetzt mal Schwung in die Sache zu kommen.

Mich hat ja auch nur folgende Passage aufmerksam gemacht:



> Da Nvidia anscheinend unter Druck von *AMD´s Fusion-Technologie *und *Intel´s Sandy Bridge* steht und AMD´s Lasso-Technik einfach noch zu viele Fehler hat, wolle man sich selbst an externen Grafiklösungen versuchen.



Anscheinend kommt da bald was. Sandy Bridge steht ja schon vor der Tür!


----------



## tm0975 (21. September 2010)

macht mmn nur im mobilbereich sinn und auch nur dann, wenn das display des notebooks weiterhin genutzt wird. die frage wäre dann jedoch, wie sich das gerät ausreichend mit strom versorgen läßt...


----------



## Painkiller (21. September 2010)

Ich denk mal das Ding wird ein eigenes NT bekommen. Man denke an Fermi


----------



## Skysnake (21. September 2010)

Ja die Dinger hatten immer nen eigenes NT und wurden/sollten mit ner Art PCIE Kabel aber halt für extern angeschlossen werden, ala eSata


----------



## Painkiller (21. September 2010)

Verliert man dann nicht Leistung von PCIE auf eSATA?


----------



## LordMirdalan (21. September 2010)

Ich finds ja schon irgendwie unpraktisch zum zocken ne extra Kiste rauskramen zu müssen, da doch lieber ne bessere interne GPU und mit ein bisschen optiemiren auch ne lange Akkulaufzeit rausschlagen.


----------



## Painkiller (21. September 2010)

Stimmt schon...

Könnte aber auch sein, das die Wärmeentwicklung eine entscheidende Rolle spielt, und deshalb die Karte extern angeschlossen werden muss.


----------



## STSLeon (21. September 2010)

Die Lösung finde ich ich eigentlich nicht schlecht. So könnte man leichte und mobile Notebooks haben, und zuhause trotzdem die Gamingpower. Mitschleppen wird man so einen externen Knochen sicherlich nicht. Könnte aber auch im professionellen Bereich Erfolg haben, wenn man viel über Cuda macht.


----------



## Skysnake (21. September 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Verliert man dann nicht Leistung von PCIE auf eSATA?



Nein du verstehst den Satz falsch  Ich meinte das die einen externen PCIE Anschluss machen wollten, also ePCIE<->PCIE wie halt eSATA<->SATA


----------



## Herb_G (21. September 2010)

Wenn es die Möglichkeit bietet, ein von der GraKa her angestaubtes Notebook, dass aber noch ausreichend Prozessorleistung hat, noch mal eine Runde hinüber zu retten, warum nicht, wobei mich interessieren würde, welcher Anschluss denn schnell genug ist.

Mich würde sowas schon interessieren, denn im Hotel ist es mir wurscht, ob ich noch nen extra Stromanschluss für die GraKa brauche.


----------



## DarkMo (21. September 2010)

das wird ja immer sinnloser he. entweder man kauft sich nen relativ stationären desktop rechner oder nen mobilen lappi. so erstmal meine grundausgangssituation (von meinem verständnis her). die mobilen lappies sind eben mobil, aber dafür schwächer und auch teurer. die desktops sind leistungsstark und billig, aber eben ned so schön umherziehbar.

aber was seh ich seit jahren für eine entwicklung? die maus is doof, also hau ich ne richtige an usb dran - ja is ja voll ok. sone maus kann mer auch in der hosentasche notfalls mitnehmen. aber dann musses noch ne ordentiche tastatur sein! aber da gehts ja scho los. die auch noch mitzuschleppen is ganz schön blöde. die mobilität und der eigentliche sinn von lappies leided schon. und jetz kommts ja noch besser - kleines display, scheiss da. los, ordentlich großer flat dran! super, schon haste eigentlich nix andres mehr wie nen desktoprechner, nur das der "tower" halt handlicher is. aber mobil is man scho wieder ned mehr so wirklich.

un jetz auch noch externe grakas die laut den bildern bald größer sin wie der lappi selbst? ich find das einfach nur schwachsinn. du kleisterst das ding so dermaßen mit sperriger peripherie voll, dass du im endeffekt nich mehr gekonnt hast, wie mit nem desktop rechner, dafür aber sicher den 3fachen preis hingeblättert hast für nix un wieder nix. also sorry, aber ich versteh die ganze entwicklung ehrlich nich.


----------



## Drapenot (21. September 2010)

Das ganze ist wohl auch eher für Leute gedacht die unterwegs sind und zuhause aber keinen Rechner haben.
Also schließt man zuhause einfach LCD und externe Grafikarte an das Notebook an.

Jemand der vor hat mit dem Notebook im Rucksack unterwegs zu sein wird so eine externe Grafikarte sicher nicht mit nehmen.
Aber ein Geschäftsmann der mit dem Auto von Hotel zu Hotel fährt der hat ja den Platz und auch den extra Strom Anschluss im Hotel.

Wenn sie das gut umsetzen ist das sicher für so manche eine Überlegung wert. Vorallem da man die GPU bei den Notebooks ja nicht wechseln kann.


----------



## Painkiller (21. September 2010)

Das man die Grakka wechseln kann, ist natürlich ein großer Argument was für das Gerät spricht. 

Ist auf jeden Fall sehr sinnvoll wenn man schon eine starke CPU drin hat.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (21. September 2010)

Kein schlechte Idee, aber her unnötig.
Für den Preis was das wahrscheinlich kosten wird könnte man sich sicher ein neues Laptop anschaffen was auch keinen zusätzlichen platz verschwendet.

Ich werde das auf jedenfalls weiterverfolgen.


----------



## zøtac (21. September 2010)

Ich fänds ziemlich cool wenn es einfach so "Gehäuse" für normale PC Grafikkarten gäbe die man an ein Laptop anstecken kann. Dann hat man auch mal richtig Grafikleistung und kann die Graka seines PCs einfach ausbauen wenn er Mobil sein will!


----------



## Painkiller (21. September 2010)

Wenn die Leistung 1:1 beim Laptop ankommt, wäre das eine feine Sache. 

Ich bin auch mal gespannt was Nvidia da zusammen zimmert.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (21. September 2010)

Aber das ganze wird wohl nur funktionieren wenn schon eine Nvidia Grafikkarte in dem Laptop ist oder ?

Das wäre schade den in meinen Laptop habe ich eine ATI drinnen.....


----------



## Painkiller (21. September 2010)

Das ist eine gute Frage! 

Über die Voraussetzungen für sowas gibts noch gar keine Infos.


----------



## klefreak (21. September 2010)

Das wird acuh erst funktionieren, wenn es eine standardisierte externe PCIE Schnitstelle gibt. Bei AMD und seiner Externen Grafikbox war ja das Problem, dass nur einige wenige Fujitsu Siemens teile diese schnittstelle hatten und so die Box keine breite Masse erreichte.
Außerdem war "Nur"  PCIE 1.0 X8 möglich was heutige Topkarten schon ausbremsen würde..

--> Wenn da eine Schnittstelle geschaffen wird, mit der man zumindest PCIE2.0 X8 oder mehr aus dem Book rausleiten kann (und das auch noch bei möglichst vielen Notebooks) dann kann das Ding ein Erfolg werden..
das schon jetzt existiernede Expresscard interface hat nur pcie X1 und ist daher ungeeignet..

mfg Klemens

EDIT: es sollte sich theoretisch AMD/nvidia kombinieren lassen, sofern "nur" PCIE rauugeleitet wird, aber für das durchschleusen des externen Signales an die interne Karte (lappi-monitor) wird Nvidia diese Kombination schon zu verhindern wissen


----------



## Psytis (21. September 2010)

das nvidia teil da schaut dem aber sehr ähnlich (nachticht von 2007)
ASUS XG-Station: Externe Grafik für Notebooks  IT-techBlog: Home of MobileTech
bzw haben da ATI und MSI schon sowas fertig
MSI: Externe Grafikkarten-Box für Notebooks - 01.06.2010 - ComputerBase


----------



## klefreak (21. September 2010)

@ Psytis:

IN der News steht ja auch, dass das BILDER von der ALTEN Version sind


----------



## Psytis (21. September 2010)

klefreak schrieb:


> @ Psytis:
> 
> IN der News steht ja auch, dass das BILDER von der ALTEN Version sind


 
die bilder sind 3 jahre alt. da könnte auch AMD bilder vom athlon X2 als Bulldozer verkaufen.


----------



## Painkiller (21. September 2010)

Sobald es Bilder von dem neuen Gerät gibt, findet ihr sie hier zuerst.


----------



## Superwip (21. September 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach keine schlechte und auch keine neue Lösung...

...wird aber am selben Problem scheitern wie alle vergleichbaren Ansätze zuvor: kaum ein Notebook besitzt den nötigen Anschluss um eine GraKa vernünftig extern anzubinden


----------

